# Tell Us Your Total # Pl Kits!



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What is the total number of PL kits you have purchased since PL has come into existence?

If you don't know for sure, please estimate.

I think it would be interesting to see how many kit$ we here on the forum have purchased.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Approximately 90

James


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

One. (TOS Enterprise)


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've bought approximately 25, myself.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i recently sold most of my extra kits but i still have at least one each of all the monster kits . just counting from memory i still have at least 50 or so . need to re inventory i guess .
hb


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

well I have 21 PL kits, only 3 of them are doubles The Seaview which I done both the movie and T.V. versions and the Jupiter 2 the first one I am planning on remaking it into the Jupiter 1 and the second one which i got at Wonderfest I am planning on lighting it up with just the upper deck. And the third double is PL Tos E which I am planning on doing a "Doomsday Machine" Constellation. Here are some pics of the Movie and T.V. Seaviews and I thought I would throw in a resin Lis Crash site for good measure.


John davis
AZbuilder


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Just 30 for me. Some singles, doubles & even a triple in the case of Robbie.  Six in the case of the TOS Enterprise.
Had to go to the PL website & count them out from memory!


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

approx: 55 kits + around 10 more doubles...

How many of them built? 5

How sad is that but at least when they go out of business I can visit my walk in closet that looks like a hobby store and pick out my next PL kit as if I just bought it  As with all of my hundreds of other unbuilts... I will have a busy retirement 

Travis


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

ooops ! make that 56 . at least ( i forgot about the batman kits and a few others ) .
hb


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

40+. When the refit comes out - 60+.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

45.78!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> 45.78!


Okay, impressive number, but there's the obvious question, "how did you get a fraction?"


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I just have one.... the PL TOS E. Though I hope to add more soon.


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

I have at lease 2 of each model by Polar Lights, and some three and up of each - still counting at 95 models by Polarlights - I did not know I had that many...

Gerry-Lynn

PS I am thankful for what they have given us - No complaints!!!


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

56, maybe more (not all kept in the same place to be easily counted). It would be more, but I've missed a few and not bought anything since last October. Got way behind on buying. Also, not every kit was somthing I wanted. Wished I'd got multiples of them, though.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Perfesser - I lost some parts!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Of the model, I mean! 

Huzz


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Currently, I have 5 unbuilt ones; Seaview, TOS E, D7, LIS Dr. Smith & Robot, Cornelius from Planet of the Apes.


----------



## CvrleII (May 28, 2004)

Currently two, with two more on the way and two preordered (the refit) 

Cheers!
Tvrtko


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> Of the model, I mean!
> 
> Huzz


 :lol: Glad you clarified that!


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I have about 22, including multiples of the TOS E, D-7, and NX-01.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Right around lucky 13. Mostly the 1/1000 Enterprise and about 3 Klingons, 
the NX-01 and the Homer. Still want the Seaview, Jupiter 2 and
Spindrift.

Edge


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

About 20


----------



## Drag Monster (Oct 15, 2003)

Around 50, give or take a few.


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

I have 28 PL kits waiting to be assembled and three that are finished.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Edge said:


> Still want the Seaview, Jupiter 2 and
> Spindrift.


I can highly recommend the Seaview and J2 but the Spindrift was just too dinky for me.


----------



## dreamer (Jan 1, 1970)

Spindrift is dinky but the Seaview kit is whoppin' huge??

Found more boxes in the garage, my tally went to about 60, 61 kits.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Alot. But I ain't goin' to the trouble to count 'em.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

15, all told. 1 Hulk funny car for my son, 1 Mystery Machine for my daughter, 1 big ole honkin' NX-01, 3 Klingon D-7's and 9 1701 kits. - - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
 
* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

I have 59 counting some dups. 57 bought new, 1 second hand (Go Cart, thank you MM5) and a goody bag Creature from WonderFest this year. My unbuilt model pile is almost as big as my unread book pile. I need to quit playing golf and/or my job. Not enough time.


----------



## POCKETWOCKET (Jun 12, 2004)

24 regular and 6 whites


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Unless I've missed some, 73 unique PL kits. Then add on chase kits of 12 of those and one signed La Guillotine, brings it up to 86 as best as I can tell without rooting through the closet. Wow! Where did I get all that money!?!? :drunk: 

Wayne


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Hi Guys,
Well if you don't count doubles and triples I guess I would have 87 PL kits!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I have 48 total. 17 build ups and 31 left to go.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Oh yeah, I forgot to tell you 35 of them are done, the rest are hiding from me!

Wayne


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

10 built and 16 unbuilt in the closet collecting dust. Was saving them for the 2nd oldest son because couple years ago he took an interest in models. Now it's the truck he bought and girls, girls, girls.......better set him down and get him back straight on his priorities!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

I just sold 6 of my Polar Lights kits on E place for dirt!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Mitchellmania said:


> I just sold 6 of my Polar Lights kits on E place for dirt!


That's a great deal! Have you got any more kits? I've got a lot of dirt in my backyard . . .


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

Mitch, which ones did you unload, so I can cry about missing out?

Travis


----------



## jtwaclawski (Aug 7, 1999)

Almost one of everything. Missing, Nascars, Movie Mummy, 3 stooges, Beetles and something else.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

XactoHazzard said:


> Mitch, which ones did you unload, so I can cry about missing out?
> 
> Travis


I sold Rodan, Wolfman's Wagon,King Kong's Thronester, TOS Enterprise,
Bat Boat, and Batmobile. For about $27.00
:freak:


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

About 20 unbuilt and 30 built.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

man , i keep readin these posts and goin , "oh yeah , i forgot i bought that one " . so it's more like 65 or so . 
Mitch , don't feel bad man , i just unloaded almost ( i say almost ) all my dupes at bargain basement prices . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've got so many I lost count...I have at least 1 of every kit offered even the 1/4 resin Wolfman and a slew of doubles and triples...but not including each decal variant...that would be just plain rediculous!

I have triples in monsters and Star trek stuff!
I have almost all of the chase kits...I gave up because that was becoming a pain in the butt. It wasn't fun anymore to do that...when distributors were keeping them for themselves or selling them on that e-place. 

What does that get me? 

MMM


----------



## petseal (Apr 23, 2002)

Well PerfesserCoffie, your thread got me to thinking!  

After reading the posts here I found a lot of the members were guessing or estimating. I do not need to guess for I have listed ALL my models on floppy disc. (Virgo, very organized and VERY anal! My wife says I have a list of all my lists! Seriously!) 

Anyway, I scanned through it and found that I have 34 kits at present, 20 of which are built. Mostly TV/Movie vehicles, the Planet of the Apes re-pops and anything sci-fi (especially Star Trek, YES I have the refit E on order!)

I have also "helped" my nephew build all five of the Godzilla kits put out by PL. Got him the (Godzilla) Go Cart on the "E" place, cheap-ish. He was very interested in modeling so I shared my "expertise" with him. Sad to report though that when he hit his teens he discovered GIRLS! Another budding modeler hits the wall! Well maybe when he gets married… 

His father, my brother Robert, talked me into trading my Mach 5 that I had built for his un-built one, which I have not built yet! Desire was there but he has no patience for building kits. He has "traded" two other (none PL) cars so far.

And finally I built all of the Aurora monster re-pops and a 16" Godzilla for the owner of a local comic shop. All total I have built four 16" Godzilla’s, the others for a couple of his customers. PLEASE don’t make me build another one! Great kit but it’s SO BIG!

So long as PL keeps making kits I want I’ll keep buying them. 

FYI, I also have about 250 other kits (had to guess here, as even on a floppy that’s a lot of counting) in various stages. So XactoHazzard, I also will be building into my golden years. 

Later, Petseal :wave:


----------



## FoxTrot (Jan 27, 2000)

Not many, about 12 and largely vehicles, built about half so far, and sorry I am not really into figure kits (other than robots)... Fox


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Pet seal , i'm the same on the BIG 'Zilla kit . built one for a friend of mine . beautiful kit , fun to do ( really ) but it took forever it seemed like . mine's still sitting in the closet . 
hb


----------



## phrankenstign (Nov 29, 1999)

I think I have one or two more than a lot!!!


----------



## model happy (Dec 13, 2003)

I must have around 45


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

184 (that's including duplicates), every kit except for Drej.


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

*Between what I have built for Jkluttz and myself I count 55 or so kits. Sounds like a lot, but I thought the number was going to be higher.*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Prisoner said:


> 184 (that's including duplicates), every kit except for Drej.


You're making feel very inadequate!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

petseal said:


> Well PerfesserCoffie, your thread got me to thinking!
> 
> After reading the posts here I found a lot of the members were guessing or estimating. I do not need to guess for I have listed ALL my models on floppy disc . . .


Amazing, isn't it? I think that PL will continue to easily sell kits with a customer base like we have here (if we're indeed somewhat representative of the customer base at large).


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

Perfesser,

To be honest I knew I had quite a few but when I counted I was shocked to see how much I had amassed. And to think it all started when just by chance I stumbled across the Addams Family House in KB Toys back in '99. 

_"Hello my name is Tim and... I'm a plastic junkie" :freak: _


----------



## Thunder Hawk (Jun 8, 2001)

I have 1 case of every PL kit made from day one of their existance.

Of course, I am in the model hobby business, so I may not count as
an average collector.

Cheers.
GHB


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

So...are you selling any Go Carts at a reasonable price? 
If so, let me know.....

(I knew there was an exception!)

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Prisoner , that's how i came to know of PL also ( this is about a year after i bought one of those expensive resin reproductions of the Addam's House wouldn't ya know ) . i bought it and the rest , as they ( who the heck are they anyway ??) say , is history .
hb


----------



## Prisoner (Nov 2, 1999)

beck,

Yeah I remember discovering Gordy Dutt's catalogs back around '91 and thinking man I can't afford these old Aurora kits. And then PL...


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i started buying old build ups out of toy shop magazine around then . i never really stopped building , i just thought it'd be interesting to pick up on the old monster kits ( remembering how cool they were when i was a kid ) .
man !!! was i shocked when i saw what boxed kits were going for . 
i bought a glow Witch from a guy ( boxed ) for @ 85 bucks back then and he's the one that suggested i go for the BU 's if i wanted to display them .
his question to me was , " are you a modeller , or a collector ?" 
BTW , i built that Witch kit and i've never regretted it .
hb


----------



## XactoHazzard (May 20, 2003)

I have pretty much every PL kit I want and I am happy with my collection but I kick myself everyday because in the beginning of PL I missed out on the coolest of the PL kits. I was a modeler for a long time b4 PL and I have accumulated an obnoxious amount of kits over the years, all of which I WILL build(yeah right.) I was in the Burlington NJ Toys r us looking for some cool Star Wars figs when I saw a familiar image... An Aurora model kit! Slowly but surely the Universal Monsters were coming back out but I didn't buy any b/c I already had Dracula, Mummy, Frankenstein, Wolfman as Luminator kits. Why would I need these new versions. I did start buying PLs when The Bride and Kong came out and the revell batman and superman kits as well. I never picked up the Dracula, Mummy, Frankenstein, Wolfman long boxes and now as a collector of PL kits I kick myself for this b/c they were as low as $5 and I still never bought them... I even had the 4 pack exclusive in my hands one day and couldn't see paying the $30 for it :freak: Now as a collector I really am mad about this and I guess this is why I hoard my kits b/c you never know when you will see them again. Oh well, There is always the second market and you guys so I'm sure I will eventually pick these monsters up somewhere a bargain price, it will just take a bit of time. I missed out on the cool Go Cart, I had it in my hands and knew I wasn't ever going to have all the other monsterrods b/c I was never interested in them. I put the kit back and I never saw it available again but I was able to get all the other Rods for like $2 each from a fellow BBer. That's my sob story.

Travis


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

When Hobby Lobby has their half price sale, we're gonna have to come back and update the list. Plan on picking up quite a few duplicates just for "nostalgic" reasons one day!


----------

